

AT&T takes the phone out of iPhone - fjabre
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10358156-245.html

======
rufo
Realizing of course that there are any number of factors that could cause a
difference...

...I've never had problems with with AT&T's network here in Rochester, NY. The
calls sound very good, I have generally good reception everywhere and I get a
dropped call maybe once every week or two - not out of the norm for any cell
phone I've used.

I am pissed at AT&T for other reasons - when I went to PAX a few weeks ago the
data network basically crashed and a voicemail I received didn't come in until
_Tuesday_ when I connected in JFK, the MMS/tethering debacle, the plan
pricing.

But the quality of their network here is something I can't actually complain
about.

(It seems like I see _tons_ of iPhones out and about, so I don't think it's
that we have a lesser percentage of iPhone users than other areas. Maybe we're
just spread out more or have a better tower/phone ratio than more densely
packed areas?)

~~~
roc
That seems to be it. If you approach any area sufficiently dense with
geeks/gadget fiends, permanent or temporary, the actual data use by iPhones
strangles AT&Ts network.

Looks, walks and quacks like a classic case of oversold capacity.

My first year with the 3G was an experience like yours: network problems were
something other people complained about. But in the last 4 or 5 months, my
experience has quickly and notably nosedived.

~~~
dschobel
I'm really interested to see how other networks keep up with iphone's
notorious data usage in the coming year.

Then we'll really see whether it's ATT being incompetent or if this device
truly was a paradigm shift (sorry) in how people are using their phones which
threw everyone (and their networks) for a loop.

------
agotterer
I'm pretty close to dropping my iPhone for something else soon. I love the
phone itself. Minus a few bugs here and there its the best phone I have ever
used and likely the best on the market. But AT&T is a joke. Anywhere with high
density population and your phone seizes to function. I'm in Manhattan. I
often wait 2 hrs for voicemail and texts and about 6 out of 10 calls end in a
drop. Outside of NY my phone works much better. Internet seems to be 3x faster
and no dropped calls. I'm close to leaving and returning to Verizon. iPhone:
An expensive paper weight.

------
dschobel
Why is she talking about her boyfriend and polling her friends on facebook?

Is this a blog entry or a news story?

~~~
jmtulloss
I agree. Is seems a bit underhanded that the journalist used her job to punish
the cell phone company she's angry at. If she really wants to get back at
them, she needs to prove her case with hard data and not circumstantial
evidence.

------
fjabre
Yeah same. It drops quite a bit in the Los Angeles area. Wonder if this is a
big city problem? =)

------
maukdaddy
Neither my wife or myself have been able to keep a single call up for an
entire conversation here in Chicago. This includes downtown, north side, by
the lake, etc. Conversations from iPhone -> iPhone are always garbled.

------
keltecp11
To make it worse... my Iphone now has 'Coma Modes'. This is a GREAT toy...but
a horrible phone. My Nokia might have had only snake, but it NEVER dropped a
call.

